# Help ID this wide-bladed grass



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Trying to figure out what this is. Thanks!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

It’s hard to tell. Can you pull some plants and take a picture of them? Could be a warm season grass.


----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

Kind of looks like St Augustine. Closer pic would help


----------



## thecutter64 (Oct 5, 2021)

Quack grass or Dahlissgrass


----------

